# Agosto refrescou o Verão



## Brigantia (24 Ago 2008 às 11:11)

> No início de Junho, o presidente do Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) disse à Lusa que os modelos meteorológicos de previsão a médio prazo para Junho, Julho e Agosto, em Portugal continental, apontavam para tempo quente e seco, com valores de temperaturas de 0,5 graus acima da média dos 30 anos de referência (1971/2000).
> 
> Agora, confirma que «estamos num Verão que não foi excessivamente quente», como apontavam essas previsões. «Até Julho essa previsão estaria perfeitamente confirmada, mas o mês de Agosto [até dia 19] veio a refrescar um pouco mais o Verão, com temperaturas um pouco mais baixas», explicou.
> 
> ...


Fonte: © Portugaldiário


----------



## Brunomc (24 Ago 2008 às 14:53)

diziam prai que este ia ser o verão mais quente dos ultimos 25 anos..pois é não me parece


----------



## vitamos (25 Ago 2008 às 10:26)

Brunomc disse:


> diziam prai que este ia ser o verão mais quente dos ultimos 25 anos..pois é não me parece



Diziam os meios de comunicação social inventando e deturpando informações! Nenhuma fonte oficial afirmou tal coisa!


----------



## Paulo H (25 Ago 2008 às 11:32)

vitamos disse:


> Diziam os meios de comunicação social inventando e deturpando informações! Nenhuma fonte oficial afirmou tal coisa!



*Se fizesse neste momento a média do Verão para Castelo Branco..*

Junho______ : +1.05ºC acima da média 1951-80
Junho______ : +0.95ºC acima da média 1961-90
Junho______ : +1.1ºC superior à média 1971-2000 

Julho_______ : -0.85ºC abaixo da média 1951-80
Julho_______ : -0.65ºC abaixo da média 1961-90
Julho_______ : -1.35ºC abaixo da média 1971-2000

Agosto______ : -0.50ºC abaixo da média 1951-80
Agosto______ : -0.60ºC abaixo da média 1961-90
Agosto______ :    ???ºC abaixo da média 1971-2000

Resultaria nas seguintes anomalias:

 -0.100ºC em relação à normal 1951-80 
 -0.100ºC em relação à normal 1961-90 

*Conclusões:*

- Não sei o que esperar do mês de Setembro, mas decerto que a anomalia se irá fixar em -0.5ºC a 0.0ºC! Ou quando muito, ficará em torno do normal: 0.0ºC de desvio!

*Apenas um pormenor muito importante..*

- Eu não me lembro de ter tido um Verão por cá com tão pouca ocorrência de vento do quadrante entre Sul e Este (SE): 4 dias em Junho, 5 dias em Julho e 1 dia em Agosto! Ou seja (decorreram 30+31+25 dias = 86) com (4+5+1 dias = 10), tive 100% x (10/86) = 11.6% de vento SE desde 1 de Junho. 
Quero com isto dizer que talvez fossem de esperar temperaturas médias ainda mais baixas do que as ocorridas até ao momento! De forma que, devemos pensar que apesar de tudo, das condições propícias para uma anomalia bem negativa, tal não ocorreu! Corro o risco de passar um Verão sem vento a puxar do norte de África pelo interior da peninsula até ao nosso interior sem que a anomalia seja considerada brutal, isto é, resultando apenas num patamar -0.5ºC a 0.0ºC. Mas pronto, já é um desvio máximo de quase 1.0ºC em relação ao previsto pelos meteorologistas!

As grandes ondas de calor surgem com a predominância do vento SE por vários dias consecutivos. Era habitual o anticiclone dos Açores estacionar a norte da peninsula até nós propiciando estes ventos. Se tal ocorrer em Setembro ainda teremos muito calor!

Já agora, se fosse possível tal acontecer (até porque as coisas não ocorrem assim, não são lineares).. Imaginemos que esta seria a posição normal do AA no Verão (que não é!), então agora qual seria a sua posição no Inverno? Penso que no Inverno, o AA se desloca mais para o NE dos Açores (que é a posição actual).. Será que nos aparece pelo Inverno uma sequência de depressões propiciando chuva e tempo ameno, ou será que há lugar para se instalar um outro anticiclone sobre a peninsula propiciando seca e frio?!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Ago 2008 às 02:33)

Até agora, e se o final do mês não der a volta, vou ficar com uma anomalia em torno dos *-0,3 ºC* este mês.
Espero que o final do mês seja quente para poder dar a volta a estes resultados iniciais, já que este mês não tem sido nada de especial em extremos.
O dia mais quente deste Verão teve uma máxima de apenas *37,2 ºC* por aqui, o que é um valor bastante baixo.


----------

